# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ. ռիթմ

## Վոլտերա

Ակումբի ստեղծագործող և ընթերցող հոգիներ ջան, ոնց որ և խոստացել էի՝ նոր ստեղծագործական մրցույթ է հայտարարվում: Այս անգամ որոշեցի դուրս գալ բուն գրական թեմատիկաներից ու ժանրերից ու գրականը համադրել արվեստի մեկ այլ ճյուղի հետ, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ երաժշտության: Բայց դա էլ սովորական չի լինելու, այսինքն ոչ թե պարզապես երաժշտական կտոր եմ դնելու և ասեմ՝ սրա հիման վրա կամ սրանից ոգեշնչված գրեք: Չէ, մի քիչ ավելի եմ բարդացրել առաջադրանքը: Բայց համոզված եմ կստացվի շատերի մոտ:

Հիմա մանրամասնեմ մրցույթի պայմանները.
1. Տեղադրում եմ Լիստի «Տրանսցենդենտալ էտյուդներից» չորրորդը, էդ շարքից, ըստ իս, ամենալավն ու պատմվածքի վերածելու պոտենցիալ ունեցողը




2. Դուք լսում եք (ցանկալի է՝ մի քանի անգամ), հետո երաժշտական ռիթմին ու տրամադրությանը համապատասխան կառուցում եք ձեր պատմվածքը: *Հերթականությունը պահելը պարտադիր է:* Այսինքն, եթե երաժշտական կտորի սկիզբը շատ ռիթմիկ ու լարված է, ուրեմն պատմվածքն էլ նույն կերպ պետք է սկսել, եթե դրանից հետո մեղմանում է երաժշտությունը, նույն կերպ պետք է պատմվածքում լինի:

3. Ձեզ մի փոքր օգնություն տամ ու ըստ մասերի գրեմ երաժշական գործի փոփոխությունները: 
    1 մաս. մինչև 0:10 վայրկյանը միստիկ ու առեղծվածային
    2 մաս. 0:10-ից մինչև 1:47- խիստ ռիթմիկ ու լարված է, մի քանի կրկնություններ կան (օրինակ կերպարին նկարագրելու համար շատ հարմար է էդ շունչը)
    3 մաս. 1:47-ից մինչև 2:22- մի քիչ փոխվում է երաժշտությունը, բայց էլի լարված է (սա էլ ասենք մեկ այլ կերպարի նկարագրություն կամ ի հայտ գալ)
    4 մաս. 2:22-ից մինչև 3:42- մեղմանում է երաժշտությունը, տրամադրությունը՝ բացվում, ընթացքում իհարկե էլի կան փոփոխություններ, բայց դա արդեն դուք պետք է զգաք
    5 մաս. 3:42-ից մինչև 4:35- նախկին լարվածությունը նորից շարունակվում է
    6 մաս. 4:35-ից մինչև 5:21- մի քիչ խաղի է վերածվում էդ հատվածը, էլի տրամադրությունը բացվում է
    7 մաս. 5:21-ից մինչև 6:01- նորից խստանում է
    8 մաս. 6:01-ից մինչև 6:53- նորից մեղմանում է
    վերջին մաս. 6:53-ից մինչև 7:22- վերջում էլի ռիթմիկ է, բայց նկատեք, որ շատ ավարտուն է: Պատմվածքի վերջը նույնպես էդպես պետք է լինի:

Դե մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ էս օգնությունից կարող եք օգտվել միայն ցանկության դեպքում, դուք ինքներդ կարող եք ձերը կազմել ու ըստ դրա առաջնորդվել, կամ կարող եք էդ ինը մասերի միջև նոր բաներ ավելացնել, կամ ավելի կրճատել: Բայց ընդհանուր ռիթմիկության փոփոխությունը, որը բացահայտ է, չպետք է խախտել:

Սկզբից կարող է բարդ թվալ, բայց հավատացեք՝ էդպես չի: Սահմանափակվում է միայն պատմվածքի ռիթմն ու տրամադրությունը, մնացածը լրիվ ինքներդ եք որոշում՝ կերպարներին, սյուժեն, ժանրը, տեղանքը և այլն: 

4. Գրած պատմվածքը կարող եք ուղարկել mariuoltera(at)yahoo(dot)com հասցեին մինչև *հուլիսի 17-ի (կիրակի) երեկոյան ժամը 12-ը:*
5. Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի *700-1500* բառի սահմաններում
6. Մրցույթը փակ է լինելու, անցկացվելու է քվեարկությամբ, հեղինակների անունները պարզ կդառնան քվեարկության ավարտից հետո:

Հենց այսօրվանից էլ մտածեք գրելու ուղղությամբ, լսեք երաժշտությունը, եթե իմ կազմած մասերը չեք հավանում, կազմեք ձերը ու սկսեք գրել:  :Smile:  Անհամբեր սպասում եմ բոլոր պատմվածքներին:

----------

GriFFin (20.07.2016), ivy (27.06.2016), John (27.06.2016), laro (28.06.2016), Micke (27.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (29.06.2016), Sambitbaba (27.06.2016), Smokie (27.06.2016), Նիկեա (27.06.2016), Ուլուանա (28.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Մարի ջան, կարո՞ղ է դու մեր հնարավորությունները մի քիչ գերագնահատել ես  :Unsure: 

Ես ոչ էլ պատկերացնում եմ, թե սա ոնց կարելի է կարդալ, գնահատել. արդյո՞ք գրածը «երաժշտության մեջ» էր, թե չէ:

Բայց դե փորձենք, հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնել՝ ով ինչ կգրի: Ուղղակի իմ գնահատականը երևի թե զուտ ստեղծագործության որակով որոշվի, ոչ թե նրանով, թե որքանով է գրածը համապատասխանում առաջադրանքին, որովհետև առաջադրանքն ինձ համար բացարձակ «անշոշափելի է»:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարծում եմ՝ Մարին «Դաշնակահարուհու» նման գործ ա ուզում, բայց մի քիչ բարդ բան ա դա:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի ջան, կարո՞ղ է դու մեր հնարավորությունները մի քիչ գերագնահատել ես 
> 
> Ես ոչ էլ պատկերացնում եմ, թե սա ոնց կարելի է կարդալ, գնահատել. արդյո՞ք գրածը «երաժշտության մեջ» էր, թե չէ:
> 
> Բայց դե փորձենք, հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնել՝ ով ինչ կգրի: Ուղղակի իմ գնահատականը երևի թե զուտ ստեղծագործության որակով որոշվի, ոչ թե նրանով, թե որքանով է գրածը համապատասխանում առաջադրանքին, որովհետև առաջադրանքն ինձ համար բացարձակ «անշոշափելի է»:


Այվ, դուք ձեր հնարավորություններն եք թերագնահատում  :Jpit: 
Հասկանում եմ, ահագին բարդ բան է, բայց հաստատ կարելի ա տակից դուրս գալ: Կարող եք ընդամենը երեք հատվածի բաժանել գործը, եթե էդպես ավելի կհեշտանա, կարող եք ձեր սկզբունքով անել, էսպես թե էնպես շատ բարդ է լինելու հասկանալ, արդյոք համապատասխանում է, թե ոչ: 
Դուք առաջադրանքը կատարեք, հետո արդեն պատմվածքները գնահատելը պարտադիր չի դնել րոպեներով չափել՝ արդյոք ճիշտ ա արված, թե չէ: Դա իրոք ռեալ բան չի: Բայց առաջադրանքը կատարելը հաստատ ռեալ է:

----------

ivy (27.06.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Համ էլ արժի էսպիսի բան էլ փորձենք: Հետո գլուխ կգովանք՝ որ այ սենց բան էլ ենք արել  :Jpit: 

Դաշնամուրային գործ եմ դրել, որ նախ մեկ գործիք լինի (ասենք սիմֆոնիայով հաստատ բարդ կլիներ գրել), հետո դաշնամուրային գործերը ահագին չեզոք են ու ասենք ինչ-որ արդեն եղած ստեղծագործության հետ չեն ասոցացվում, էս մեկը՝ հատկապես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համ էլ արժի էսպիսի բան էլ փորձենք: Հետո գլուխ կգովանք՝ որ այ սենց բան էլ ենք արել 
> 
> Դաշնամուրային գործ եմ դրել, որ նախ մեկ գործիք լինի (ասենք սիմֆոնիայով հաստատ բարդ կլիներ գրել), հետո դաշնամուրային գործերը ահագին չեզոք են ու ասենք ինչ-որ արդեն եղած ստեղծագործության հետ չեն ասոցացվում, էս մեկը՝ հատկապես:


Ահա, կայֆ ա  :Smile:  Մի անգամ լսեցի: Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ տեքստի կմախքն ունես երաժշտության տեսքով (որտեղ են լինելու շեշտերը և այլն): Մնում ա՝ կմախքի վրա բովանդակություն հավաքես: Էն ա որ ես դժվար հասցնեմ մասնակցել էս մրցույթին:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ահա, կայֆ ա  Մի անգամ լսեցի: Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ տեքստի կմախքն ունես երաժշտության տեսքով (որտեղ են լինելու շեշտերը և այլն): Մնում ա՝ կմախքի վրա բովանդակություն հավաքես: Էն ա որ ես դժվար հասցնեմ մասնակցել էս մրցույթին:


Աշխատի հասցնել, Բյուր, ահագին էլ ժամանակ եմ տվել  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աշխատի հասցնել, Բյուր, ահագին էլ ժամանակ եմ տվել


Հա, ուղղակի հանգամանքներ կան: Մինչև ամսի 17-ը դժվար ազատ օր ունենամ, որ գրեմ:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Արդեն մի ստեղծագործություն եկել է  :Smile:  մի քանի օր ունեք, դեռ կարող եք գրել կամ արդեն գրվածը մշակել, ուղարկել

----------

ivy (15.07.2016), Նիկեա (13.07.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Քանի որ էլ ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չդրեց էս մրցույթին ու տենց էլ մեկից ավելի ստեղծագործություն չեկավ, որոշեցի ոչ թե երկարացնել ժամկետը ( ինձ թվում է ժամանակի քիչ լինելը չի պատճառը) , այլև սենց թողնել իրեն, ով երբ ուզում է թող գրի, ուղարկի: Հինգ-վեց հատ գործ ստանալուց հետո մրցույթը կանեմ: Եթե դա էլ չօգնեց, սա թող մնա որպես գրական բարդ առաջադրանք: Ավելի պարզ մի բան կմտածեմ, նոր մրցույթ կկազմակերպեմ: Եթե իհարկե հավես ունեք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի որ էլ ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չդրեց էս մրցույթին ու տենց էլ մեկից ավելի ստեղծագործություն չեկավ, որոշեցի ոչ թե երկարացնել ժամկետը ( ինձ թվում է ժամանակի քիչ լինելը չի պատճառը) , այլև սենց թողնել իրեն, ով երբ ուզում է թող գրի, ուղարկի: Հինգ-վեց հատ գործ ստանալուց հետո մրցույթը կանեմ: Եթե դա էլ չօգնեց, սա թող մնա որպես գրական բարդ առաջադրանք: Ավելի պարզ մի բան կմտածեմ, նոր մրցույթ կկազմակերպեմ: Եթե իհարկե հավես ունեք


Ես մյուս շաբաթ վերջապես ժամանակ կունենամ, կփորձեմ գրել:

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------

Smokie (19.07.2016), Վոլտերա (22.07.2016)

----------

